# anderson cars cardiff reputation?



## jazzmanfq (Mar 19, 2008)

hi people after a request and numerous offers after... these people have offered me what i consider the best option if i repair my car which has a bottom end problem. has anyone got any experience with them? good or bad?:thumb: cheers


----------

